
Salesforce Notifies Some Staff of Job Cuts - tempsy
https://www.wsj.com/articles/salesforce-notifies-some-staff-of-job-cuts-11598462934
======
squibbles
Salesforce is laying off employees in San Francisco.

"The cloud computing company, San Francisco’s largest private employer, is
laying off four workers in general administration, 42 in sales and customer
service and 119 in technology and product divisions, according to a state
filing. The cuts span the company’s three downtown towers: Salesforce Tower,
350 Mission St. and 50 Fremont St." [0]

An ironic situation, given a quote from Benioff (CEO) regarding the recent
profits: "This is a victory for stakeholder capitalism because I think, you
know, that we did a great job for our shareholders this quarter, but we also
did a great job for our stakeholders, as well." [1]

Although the layoffs may be delayed due to the pandemic, the market is and
will continue to be flooded with people looking for work -- it really is an
awful time to be let go.

[0] [https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Salesforce-
to-l...](https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Salesforce-to-lay-
off-165-SF-employees-despite-15516748.php)

[1] [https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/25/salesforces-marc-benioff-
cla...](https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/25/salesforces-marc-benioff-claims-a-
victory-for-stakeholder-capitalism.html)

~~~
pyuser583
For experienced software devs from a FAANG, it’s really not that bad.

There’s still plenty of work.

For folks starting out ... not so much.

------
agustif
(-- Salaries) === ( ++ Dividends)

